# Nettoyage carte mère



## Garfield fait son Mac (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une carte mère pour powerbook 12 pouces 1.5 Ghz. Or cette carte mère qui fonctionnait parfaitement a prit l'eau et est toute oxydée sur une face. Comment pourrai-je la nettoyer ? avec quel produit ? Ai je une chance qu'elle refonctionne ou est-ce totalement inutile ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juillet 2007)

Je pense que c'est nase&#8230;

Meme s'il peut etre scientifiquement possible de recuperer un circuit imprim&#233; avec l'oxydation a l'acide, c'est  suelement possible si il n'y a riende soud&#233;  dessus&#8230; Les composants qui sont deja dessus seront nases, (s'il ne le sont pas deja par l'eau)

&#8230; maintenant place aux experts !!


----------

